# Workshop Is Set Up... Time to make some sawdust !



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… two months ago I said I was back and I said I was going to be setting up my workshop. I finally got it done. You can go on my profile and see the pics that I added of it. It's not some elaborate, fancy or nice shop… but it's pretty dang awesome in my book. Especially compared to not having one at all. LOL.

Now that I have it all set up… I'm looking forward to changing and adding things and making lots of projects. I can't wait to share my first project with all of you. I don't care what it is… it's just going to be great to make something.

And no excuses… I have the space, I have the tools and I have some scrap wood. Also… I have heat if it's cold and AC if its hot (trust me.. it's NOT hot in Southern Indiana right now)

I'll go ahead and share one pic with you here. Hope you all have a great Easter Weekend!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good. Now just need those projects to roll out.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah it's nice to have a place of you own to create. Well done, you appear to be on your way. You have heat & AC ? That's nice. I have a similar workbench. Below are a couple pictures showing a po boy's method of using a clamp that you may already have. The clamp is from a old miter saw. I first rigged it up when I needed to work on some 4×4s in an upright position. Hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking good, Angie. I know the great feeling of getting a shop set up and ready to work. Have fun in there!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Needs sawdust all over the floor, tools scattered everywhere. (laughing) See recent post State of the Shop for examples. Now as Monte posted, get started on a project while I wait for my poly to dry for its 3rd coat then off to bed.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks Great! Love the same. I noticed that you have 4 rollers on top of what looks like a new worktable. Are you going to make that a rolling workstation? Take Care and have a nice Easter!


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks great Angie


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Angie,I just commented on your 'Shop' page, but wanted to add just how nice an area you now have to work in. And with air conditioning to boot! Congratulations of the highest order!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like a great set up there. I'm sure you will be able to make a lot of great things in that space.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great looking shop,its just to clean so make some saw dust.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice shop, Angie. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Your shop looks great, good job.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

To go from the stack of pallets to your great looking workbench is a dramatic change in of itself. But the added bonus of a workshop to call your own is the real perk. I'm sure you will greatly appreciate all the changes you have made to improve your shop when it's time to build your first project in it…Congrats !!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Devann… thanks for sharing the pic. One thing I've been trying to figure out is how to get a clamp or vice or something on that workbench.

woodbutcherbynight… just wait. It will never be this clean again lol!

alongiron… yes. That workbench is the one that I built last summer. I bought those casters then… the plate is too big on them so i'm going to get some new ones. They lock on all four wheels so I can move it around when needed.

YEAH!!!! Can't wait. Off i go. I'll have something to share soon.


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

I ran a small business in a shop about the same size as yours for 4 years! You would be surprised at some of the projects I built in my former tiny shop! Great little shop! You're going to come up with all sorts of creative ways to work in there. I now have my shop in my basement, I have to work round a couple of posts but I have it set up just right now, I even restored my 72 GMC 4X4 and built a teardrop trailer in my basement shop. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Angie,

Glad to see you got it all organized and under cover, so much handier to have everything at your finger tips.

Your new bench turned out really well.
Might I suggest attaching a short piece of 2×4 (looks to be about 5 to 6 inches long) to the inside face of each of your 4×4 legs, below the shelf, to accommodate the size of the mounting plate for the casters, it appears that a 4×6 area should work.

Joyce and I live just a couple miles south of Lexington, we are practically neighbors. 
Our Grandchildren went to school in New Washington.

Best Wishes in your new shop.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

It's great Angie that you have your shop set up. I think you will find though, a shop is an ongoing endeavor in itself with improvements and additions all along the slippery slope way. But that's also the fun of woodworking.

You might still be able to use those casters. Larger casters work better, especially installed on a workbench. Workbenches can get heavy and the plastic wheels will develop flat spots over time. That happened to me on an older bench I had and when I went to move it to another location the wheels wouldn't turn (the casters were too small and didn't support the weight properly.

Anyway here are a couple of shots of solutions that might work for you…










Here you can add a short length of 2x stock to the leg giving you more dimension for the caster mounting plate.










This is another way to accomplish the problem. Just attach a block large enough to support the caster plate on the bottom of the bench legs.

Good luck with your woodworking adventure. I look forward to your projects!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Many years ago as a absolute newbie I built a 8' long, 25" deep, 30" tall bench. Called myself smart for putting 8 casters on it and telling my Father. Dad, see I can pull it out, and use it as an assembly table then when I am done put it back. He laughed but said nothing. I filled the cabinet up with drawers and tools, and more tools. 20 years later I have to admit it has NEVER moved, not one time. That thing is a beast, and yes the casters have flat spots, like I notice from all the moving it has done right? Rates as one of my all time dumbass moves. Yet it stays put and unless some calamity happens I have no plans to make another one. It works, and is a reminder to me that I am not that smart. I do have moments of divine inspiration, usually followed by decades of folly… (laughing)


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Airspeed… I am tickled to death with the size of my shop right now. But I have dreams of something even bigger and better someday… with LOTS more tools. 

GrandpaLen… yep… we are pretty much neighbors. You are a very short distance away from me actually.

Robert Tusky… THANKS! I think I may use one of those two ideas. I do like the casters and haven't found anything that I like yet.

woodbutcherbynight… I've many times over the last few months wished I had put those casters on so I could move the bench easier. I bet soon after I put them on I won't need them… 

I did get to make some sawdust tonight. First project built… just need to finish it. Can't wait to share pictures of it tomorrow. I'm heading out now to put the first coat on.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

It's way too clean : ))


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

It's not clean anymore


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't know how old your children are, but as time allows, be sure to involve them in your shop. Gives you quality time together and the world woodworkers for the future.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

woohoo! congrats! I work in a space about that but not nearly as nice  hope it provides a lot of stress free creative hours!

Becky


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Angie, hope it brings you many happy woodworking hours.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Haven't been around much this past week - busy taking care of a 2 year old new big sister… our 5th grand-daughter.

Congratulations on the new workshop. Best part: it's yours. That's more important then size or decor. My shop is 24' X 24' cave, under my barn with a low 7' ceiling, but it's my ultimate man cave. One thing for sure, your shop will change with time as you develop your skills and add tools. My shop has had at least 10 major renovations in its' 12 year history.

Your start up is very good - simple and efficient. That also goes for your shop's center piece, your workbench. My original bench is still under my new bench because it met the basic requirements (stable and flat). After 12 years, it had lots of cuts, dings, stains etc., but the basics were still there. So I gave it a face lift. It is unique and very versatile, but best of all, it's designed for a small shop with all the fancy European bench features on a budget. Take a look if you want too bench


----------

